# Good Choice recruiting!



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

*Property Preservation Contractors Needed 
*

Date: 2012-12-19, 4:13PM EST
Reply to this post [email protected][?]

Good Choice Preservation, LLC (GCP) is a rapidly growing Field Services Company. Based out of Sarasota, FL, GCP has a regional presence in the Southeast and Northeast regions of the United States. GCP specializes in Presale Preservation, REO, and reoccurring services. Because of GCP's multiple clients, GCP is growing at a very rapid rate in all of its coverage areas. We invite you to expand your business opportunity by joining our list of vendors. Please contact our Vendor Management team today to start the process of working with us. We look forward to hearing from you!

Current Coverage areas:

v Florida
v Georgia
v Connecticut
v Rhode Island
v Massachusetts
v New Hampshire
v New York
v New Jersey
v Pennsylvania
v North Carolina
v South Carolina

We are building a Vendor Base in the following states to start work in the near future: 

v Ohio
v Illinois
v Indiana
v Michigan

Key items that GCP will be looking for during your on boarding process:

ü Reliable truck or van
ü Trailer
ü Commercial grade mower and lawn equipment
ü Generator
ü Air Compressor
ü Hand tools
ü Computer with a fast, broadband internet connection
ü Digital Camera
ü Understanding of Computer basics
ü A valid email address
ü General Liability Insurance
ü Workers Compensation Insurance (Exemptions accepted depending on the laws in your state)
ü Pass a background check
ü Valid Driver's License

Call (941) 328-8591 Today!



Location: MI
Compensation: Price Sheet


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

Post the price list


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

You dont want to see the price list unless you are in need of a good laugh. More $35 winterizations and $20 Lock Changes $15 recuts. so on and so on


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

What is it these guys just don't get???


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

They seem to find people to work for these prices, they have been around for a few years.... I know I wont be doing it!


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Some people are hard up for money I reckon.. I can sit at home and go broke..


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

How do these vendors make money doing work for these cheap ass prices the only way they can make cash is if they live at home with mommy and have no over head they are killing this industry


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It isn't a long term relationship. It is new guys, uninformed, inexperienced, or down on their luck. For them, it doesn't matter what the hourly is, what the net profit is, etc. If they need to make $100 per day, then they will do whatever it takes to make $100 per day.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> . . .they will do whatever it takes to make $100 per day.


Including spending $75 and working 10+ hours!


----------

